# Stallion versatility



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This will look a ward because I usually only visit the English threads as I've always done English, hunters and eventing. 

I am wanting to look into seeing what your thought are when it comes to training stallions to multiple disciplines. My main thought over the years has been to train a given stallion in what their strength is. To see what they excel most at and focus on that. 

What are the pros and cons of making the decision to bring stallions along into multiple disciplines and showing into it as well? As opposed to focusing on one main sport?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If they are talented, capable and excel enough to be an advantage in promoting that versatility then you should.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I believe in breeding a versatile horse.
I know in todays show world breeders are focusing on certain disciplines. IMO this is not good for the breed in the long run.
For one it limits the horse to a certain buyer and only those that will excel at that discipline have a shot a career. Most of the foal crop produced will not make the cut and then your left with a number of foals in need of homes.
The surplus of TB foals that never make it to the track are an example.
A good versatile horse may not make it to the top as a show horse but if you train it has a pretty good chance of finding and keeping a home. 
There is nothing wrong with an all around prospect. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like a versatile horse but have found that there are limits. I have a real nice cremello stallion who is a great Western Pleasure horse, I want to also have him do some Trail classes, Western Riding and maybe some Western Dressage. He's awesome out on the trail too, doesn't just go well in the ring. 

He is not ever going to be a hunter type horse ...just doesn't want to go that fast without a LOT of encouragement. So, of course, he's never going to be an over fences kinda guy either. 

I think they can be versatile within their scope of what they're good at naturally without necessarily going into every discipline. If they CAN do it, then sure, why not? We need to breed good athletes, more than just to specialize in one thing.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the idea of a versatile stallion.....HOWEVER......some people try to achieve this versatility to the detriment of the horse, for example he may be an excellent WP stallion yet ends up embarrassing himself reining. I say, develop and use the strengths and if there are other things he's good at but not super at then focus on the strength and use the other things to ice the cake:wink: 

Plus, if a horse is a master at his discipline then he must be happy doing it, why not pass that good attitude on to others destined for the same discipline:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> I like the idea of a versatile stallion.....HOWEVER......some people try to achieve this versatility to the detriment of the horse, for example he may be an excellent WP stallion yet ends up embarrassing himself reining. I say, develop and use the strengths and if there are other things he's good at but not super at then focus on the strength and use the other things to ice the cake:wink:
> 
> Plus, if a horse is a master at his discipline then he must be happy doing it, why not pass that good attitude on to others destined for the same discipline:wink:


Exactly!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah! awesome input from everyone. This topic came up after having a good conversation with a good friend of mine and I thought it would be a good thread to start up.

Do you guys know of stallions who have been known to do a few different disciplines?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Ah! awesome input from everyone. This topic came up after having a good conversation with a good friend of mine and I thought it would be a good thread to start up.
> 
> Do you guys know of stallions who have been known to do a few different disciplines?


I have an Arabian gelding (who was a stallion for his show career) who won at Halter, Hunter Pleasure and Western Pleasure and did both Main Ring and Sport Horse divisions (very rare in Arabs btw). I've not tried him on trail classes and Arab shows don't have stuff like Western Riding, so he hasn't done anything like that. But he also does some dressage, never shown in that though, and would jump if I wanted to but I'm getting too old to fall off over those fences, LOL!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is great! There is one horse that I know of who's a Canadian and she uses him for everything you can think of and successfully shows him: Cache Canadians Stallion & Breeding Info


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

That Canadian is a handsome laddy! 













































Here's my guy, under saddle, at Sport Horse Nationals waiting to find out what he won, at US Nationals and just goofing in the pasture.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher you gelded that horse? As my youngest nephew says when he is not happy with something "you are no more good to me".
Did you collect enough to justify that or should any male be wary around you? LOL Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher you gelded that horse? As my youngest nephew says when he is not happy with something "you are no more good to me".
> Did you collect enough to justify that or should any male be wary around you? LOL Shalom


I didn't collect anything Donald. I've quit breeding and sold all my mares but 1. He's an extremely happy gelding who retained all of his good stallion qualities, just now he can run with his herd full time. He no longer gets told he can't be in certain shows or ridden on certain trail rides, he gets to go everywhere with me. I had 3 really nice foals by him, and sold them all.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like and have high respect for you and how you handled the situation by gelding him once you didnt see it beneficial to keep him a stallion, and changed his long term enjoyment of life. I have high respects for anyone who thinks of horses that way and offer them a good long term option.


----------

